# How fast is fast enough? (AKA Do I need a new bow?)



## mjpearson (Jan 4, 2010)

I am new to the AT and just looking for some advice. I have a 2004 Mathews Outback. The IBO rating is 308 and the AMO is 236. I know that in the last several years the speed of bows has really gone up. Do I have enough bow or would it help me to get a new bow? I know that shot placement is most important but I was just thinking of a flatter trajectory and more KE. Love the forum.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I think 280 fps. his the average but now you have to get 300+fps. to compete with other in competition. It happen frequently to misjuged a distance of 5 yards on a 3-D.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

170 FPS will kill deer. Everything thing else is simply user preference. JMHO


----------



## whack & stack (Jan 13, 2010)

I totally agree with AR Headhunter....too much is being made out of speed. People have been shooting and hunting with bows for years that had low 200's IBO's.......if the bow feels right and you're deadly with it stay with it......Most of these new bows are more hype then anything.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree with both of you, for hunting it's good anoff. You need 40 pounds for hunting a deer. What i was talking it's was for competition in 3-D.


----------



## jasonc13 (Jun 29, 2005)

You need to ask yourself a couple questions first:

Do you shoot mainly IBO tourneys?? If so, maybee you need more horsepower. 

If you shoot mainly ASA events, 270-280 is just fine. Like already said, if it shoots well & you have confidence in it, you don't need a new bow.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I shoot a bow that IBO's at 308. With an IBO arrow (right at 5gpp) I am getting around 293 fps. Thats at a 29" dl. That is plenty fast for me. If you are hunting with it, you are fine. Even if you are shooting 3D, just get good at judging yardage, then speed doesn't matter. Granted, the faster bows make up for small errors in yardage, but really speed is way over rated. I see many guys who buy a new speed bow, shoot ita few times, and then get smoked on the 3D course. Speed won't buy points, but talent and hard work will earn them.

CG


----------

